

RIM just doesn't understand it's developers - hallowtech
http://devblog.blackberry.com/2011/02/java-plug-in-eclipse-info/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+blackberry/CAxx+(BlackBerry+Developer%E2%80%99s+Blog)

======
PatrickTulskie
Last time I tried to get into Blackberry development, I could not get the SDK
or development environments to work at all. If they can't be bothered to make
a quality cross platform SDK and development environment then I can't be
bothered to code for their platform. Ever try to code for Blackberry OS with a
Mac? Sure you might be able to get the SDK running but when you launch the
emulator... wait... what emulator?! Oh you need a Blackberry Torch plugged
into your system to do any sort of testing! You need a huge investment in
money and time to even fiddle with the development environment and see what
you can create.

If the developers don't have your back then you don't have a platform - you
have a crappy handset with mediocre software that no one is excited about.

